# What should be the format of sources package?



## phaniB (Jan 25, 2012)

*What is the format  of source package*

I need to post my drive and source package to the end customer. Please let me the know the format of source package.

Currently my driver package is in "xxxx.xxxx.tbz" 

my source package is in "xxxx.xxxx.tar.gz" is this ok?


----------



## phaniB (Jan 25, 2012)

I need to post my driver and sources to end customer. Please let me know the format of sources package?

Currently my drive package is in following format "driver.tbz"

My sources is in following format "sources.tar.gz". Is this ok? 

or my sources package should also be in "sources.tbz"? 


Thanks,
Phani.


----------



## fonz (Jan 25, 2012)

phaniB said:
			
		

> I need to post my driver and sources to end customer. Please let me know the format of sources package?


The right person to ask would probably be your customer, although a halfway decent system should be able to handle either format.

Fonz


----------



## phaniB (Jan 25, 2012)

How can we create packages without compiling sources? Here sources means normal files.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

Please don't double post.

Thread 29205

[ Merged - Mod. ]


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't fully understand question, but you may find answer in Porters or Developers Handbooks.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 25, 2012)

Of course FreeBSD and its tools can handle both. But they're not the same. A *tbz* archive is a *tar*-ed archive that was compressed with *bzip2*, while a *tar.gz* (or *tgz*) archive is a *tar*-ed archive that was compressed with *gzip*.


----------

